
Ed Sheeran quits Twitter after abuse from trolls - praulv
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2017/jul/04/ed-sheeran-twitter-abuse-trolls
======
praulv
In a previous thread, I got called out for asking a loaded question regarding
the complete degeneration of human society on social platforms, specifically
Facebook and Twitter. Conveniently, this article today highlights my point.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
No society is not degenerating we just have the wrong social tools available
to us. Yes, there are nasty people all over. Some are always trolls by choice
some are trolls but don't really know it, trolls by accident you might say. I
argue that they are the minority by a long shot. Unfortunately, social media
amplifies their voices to the point of domination.

Mr. Sheeran quit Twitter because of trolls but from the fact that he's a
popular singer, we know that he has many more fans that love him than people
that dislike him. Yet, he was overwhelmed by the trolls.

In the same way that we would never tolerate someone yelling disparages at
someone else in real life we need to find tools that will minimise that in
social media.

Unfortunately Twitter finds it more advantageous to let things be as they are
than to minimise the antisocial behaviour of their users by enforcing social
norms of civilised behaviour.

So it's not society falling apart but it's social media not policing itself
properly. That's what needs to get fixed.

~~~
praulv
Except it's not about "civil behaviour", politeness and courtesy. It's about
large scale criminal behaviour specifically targeting of minorities and women.

